# 3pin Pumpe an 4pin Anschluss oder wie ist das regelbar?



## ackerjule (22. November 2021)

Hey ihr,

würde mir gerne für einen weiteren PC die Gletscherwasser 360 High Speed kaufen. Diese AiO von Alpenföhn wird an den 3pin Anschluss auf dem Motherboard angeschlossen. Beim PC um den es geht, soll ein MSI X570 Tomahawk rein, dort finde ich aber "nur" den 4pin Pumpenanschluss.

1. Kann der 3pin also einfach auf den 4pin ODER soll ich einen 3pin Lüfteranschluss nehmen? (*)
2. Wo ist der Unterschied? Ist 3pin=3pin??
3. Und kann dieses Mainboard dann die Spannung im Bios regeln, oder würde diese Pumpe dann immer auf 100% laufen?

Danke.

(*)Habe gelesen, das würde passen? Und man kann anstatt PWN im Bios auch DC nutzen? Aber kann ich denn für jeden Anschluss das auswählen? habe Angst dass ich dann DC auswähle, und alle andeen Lüfter kein PWM mehr haben?!


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2021)

Der Unterschied ist beim 4-Pin Stecker außen ein Kabel für das PWM Signal.


			https://noctua.at/pub/media/wysiwyg/faqs/noctua_pin_configuration_12v_fans.png
		


Ein Problem hast du eigentlich nur umgekehrt...wenn kein 4 Pin Anschluss vorhanden ist.
Die Pumpe wird wohl dauerhaft laufen...die Lüfter regeln ja die Kühlleistung durch die RPM.
Kannst also einfach den 4 Pin nutzen.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2021)

Einfach an einen 4 Pin Lüfter oder Pumpen Port hängen , und dann im Bios falls vorhanden den Port auf DC stellen.
3 pin ist 12 Volt, RPM (Also Tacho ) + Ground 4 pin ist 12 Volt plus 5v (PWM) +Tacho +plus ground


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2021)

Bemerkung am Rande: Wenn eine Pumpe nur einen 3pin Anschluss hat dann hat der Hersteller nicht vorgesehen dass sie geregelt wird. Man kann das zwar erzwingen indem man die Spannung am Anschluss reduziert (die meisten Boards können das), riskiert aber dadurch ggf. Schäden an der Pumpe.


----------



## NatokWa (23. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bemerkung am Rande: Wenn eine Pumpe nur einen 3pin Anschluss hat dann hat der Hersteller nicht vorgesehen dass sie geregelt wird. Man kann das zwar erzwingen indem man die Spannung am Anschluss reduziert (die meisten Boards können das), riskiert aber dadurch ggf. Schäden an der Pumpe.


Dazu gibet aber auch gegenbeispiele wie z.B. die Phobya-Pumpen welche in ihrem minimalistischen "Beipackzettel" drauf stehen haben das sie entweder über die DC-Steuerung des Mainboards (bzw.  einer beliebigen Steuereinheit) auf die gewünschte Drehzahl gestellt werden können oder über einen entsprechenden "Reduzierstecker" wie er oft bei Silentwings etc. beiliegt (Den von den Silentwings erwähnen sie sogar Explitit). 

meine olle Phobya Pumpe lief idr. immer mit festen 7Volt am besten (SilentWings-Stecker)


----------



## ackerjule (23. November 2021)

- ahja dann nehme ich den 4pin Anschluss. der 4. Pin bleibt dann wohl frei so wie ich das auf den Bilder sehe.

- die hardwarehelden schreiben:
"Die Pumpe wird über ein 3-Pin Lüfterkabel direkt an das Mainboard angeschlossen. Sie kann und darf (!) darüber per Spannung geregelt werden. Dies wird vom Hersteller explizit spezifiziert."

- und es ist egal ob lüfteranschluss oder pumpenanschluss? weil mein neues mainbiard auch extra diesen AiOpumpenanschluss hat

- man kann pro Lüfteranschluss wählen, ob pwm oder dc? Nicht, dass ich dort jetzt DC wähle und dann deaktiviere ich alle weiteren PWM Lüfter, das wäre blöde?!

Danke soweit für all die Antworten.


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2021)

Extra Anschlüsse sind auf eine höher Leistungsaufnahme ausgelegt. AIO Pumpen ziehen aber in der Regel keine hohe Stromstärke, so dass es im Grund egal wäre. Aber wenn ein Anschluss für eine AIO bereits mit vorhanden ist, dann würde ich auch diese vorziehen. Manche Handbücher listen auch detailliert auf, mit was für Watt (Amper) jeder Anschlussart belastet werden kann.

Pumpen brauchen auch eine bestimmte Anlaufspannung, sodass auch ggf. solch ein Anschluss besser dazu optimiert wurde. Ist aber nur dann der Fall, sollte die Pumpe nicht mit voller Drehzahl eingestellt laufen.


----------



## NatokWa (23. November 2021)

Wenn du einen AIO-Anschluß HAST, nutze ihn auch. ich habe mir auf einem alten Mainboard die komplette Lüftersteuerung mit der Phobya-Pumpe .... zerstört ..... und würde die nie wieder direkt ans Mainboard anschließen ohne das es ein entsprechender Anschluß ist 

Sichergehen hat noch nie geschadet !


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2021)

Hatte mal 3-4 Lüfter auf einen Anschluss dran und da hat es mir damals auch den Anschluss beschädigt, weil irgendwann sich die Lüfter weder mit DC, noch per PWM regeln haben lassen. Die Lüfter liefen dann nur noch auf 100%.


----------



## ackerjule (23. November 2021)

Allet klaro ^^
dann mach ich das so

und hoffe dass ich das im bios hinbekomme, dass der anschluss dann mit DC läuft wegen spannung, aber ich werd die eh auf 1005 lassen
und meine vielen anderen Lüfter mach ich mit PWM
wenn das alles fertig ist , dann ist endlich ne richtige Wasserkühlung wieder dran.


----------

